# Hamilton Khaki Field vs. Hamilton Khaki King



## mercera

Which of the two would you buy and why? Either will be black dial/ brown leather band automatic.

Thanks.


----------



## Ottovonn

I have the Khaki King. Handsome, lightweight casual watch. I sometimes forget I'm wearing it. Some folks have issue with its smaller size, compared to some of the other Hamiltons.


----------



## mercera

Which of the two would you buy and why? Either will be black dial/ brown leather band automatic.

Thanks.


----------



## 3th3r

I usually don't like day complications on watches, but for same strange reason I like how Hamilton did it on the Khaki King, so I would opt for the King.

But the question you should be asking, is not "which of the two would you buy?", it's "which of the two will I buy?"


----------



## Raza

Field. I like field watches and the King has that weird day feature.


----------



## BrentYYC

I have one of each, with the King being on a brown strap with deployment clasp and the Field on a black Nato. The King with brown strap is a beautiful combo, and like 3th3r says, the way they dealt with the day complication is very nice, imo.

I prefer the King over the Field because it looks a little dressier with the day/date windows. It's also slightly larger (40mm vs 38mm), and I find that with my watch sizes trending up over the past few years I never wear the Field anymore because it seems small to me now.


----------



## OUPEbiker

I like the King.....looks a little classier to me, but I do believe it is smaller (40 mm).


----------



## chaumont

Had a field and a king scuba.
Like the king scuba. Was a littler heavier, more of a dive watch.


----------



## StufflerMike

Merged and moved.


----------



## BrentYYC

OUPEbiker said:


> I like the King.....looks a little classier to me, but I do believe it is smaller (40 mm).


Interesting.... I didn't realize Hamilton had increased the size of the Field from 38mm (mine) to 42mm. I wonder when that happened? Keeping up with the trend to larger watches, I guess.


----------



## digitalxni

BrentYYC said:


> Interesting.... I didn't realize Hamilton had increased the size of the Field from 38mm (mine) to 42mm. I wonder when that happened? Keeping up with the trend to larger watches, I guess.


The Field is available in both 38mm and 42mm.


----------



## BrentYYC

digitalxni said:


> The Field is available in both 38mm and 42mm.


I thought that might be the case, too, but Hamilton's website shows the Field as only coming in 42mm (although the Officer is available in both 44mm and small 34mm, interestingly). Maybe they've phased the 38mm out completely.


----------



## FM7

I prefer the King and that's why I own it. The day aperture is my favorite arrangement of any day date watch, no matter what the brand or cost. IMHO it is the most symmetrical and sort of resembles an anchor or an arrow depending how you look at it. Mine keeps perfect time, one of those watches I can adjust forward or backward a few seconds depending on its resting position. The only watch I've ever had like that. Was considering selling it recently because I haven't been wearing it, so I wore it for a while to make sure and fell in love with it all over again lol.


----------



## hans caravan

Get the Khaki Field. I cannot stand the fact that some of the numerals are chopped off on the King. The day of the week placement could have been in a better spot. 

Other than that, they basically have the same movement, so there is no advantage to either in that regard.


----------



## oldhooky

hans caravan said:


> Get the Khaki Field. I cannot stand the fact that some of the numerals are chopped off on the King. The day of the week placement could have been in a better spot.
> 
> Other than that, they basically have the same movement, so there is no advantage to either in that regard.


I disliked that too. Opted for the 42mm Field Auto. A very good looking watch and great VFM.


----------



## RDaneel

I'm in the same boat as FM7. I took my Khaki King out for the first time in a while, and am in love again. I really like the day of week complication, and the watch is a great size for me. I have had it on a bracelet and a nice brown leather strap, and both look great. I think the additional polish to the case makes it a bit more dressy and more appropriate for dressing up/down. The Field watches, IMHO are very rugged and casual, less office-appropriate. Just my USD$.02.


----------



## matt92617

Raza said:


> Field. I like field watches and the King has that weird day feature.


both field and king have weird date future (unless you going with ultra small 38 filed). look carefully at 42mm khaki field, the date is off to the center more than the periphery, making the entire design look awkward. it almost seems like they took 38mm mechanism and stuck it on a 42mm dial. aesthetically it looks horrible. the khaki king at least has its date placed geometrically evenly spaced with the rest of its dial. the problem with khaki king is that it cuts off 11,12 and 1pm which just looks ugly. so my advice, add extra $150 and get Hamilton pilot 46mm. the date is nicely placed in between the center and periphery of the watch. in other words the design is consistent and date doesn't obstruct view. took me while to figure this out and I almost went for khaki king....


----------



## wtsbfan

The khaki king is fantastic.


----------



## R2D2C3P0

Another difference to consider is the KK is 50m water resistant and the KF is 100m. This may be a factor if you swim often.


----------



## det55

I would (and did) get the Field. I like the clean / classic look and the versitility. I like the king as well, but cutting off some numbers and generally being more cluttered made it lose out to the field.


----------



## HSTexan

I vote Field...cleaner dial IMO


----------



## Dokyo

Have the king love it, wearing it right now, and would certainly buy again. If I did go field it'd certainly be the 38mm though.


----------



## Leonine

Clearly this thread needs more photos.


----------



## mwchandler21

I really like the Khaki King. I replaced the original strap with the Hirsch Liberty, keeps the same aesthetic with a nicer feeling strap. Some reason the picture looks red but it is brown.


----------



## Aidy

38 field, love that watch


----------



## Mawnan

"_Which of the two would you buy and why? Either will be black dial/ brown leather band automatic."_

Granted this is a necro thread but the questioner must need his marbles felt.

Does the OP ask his neighbour what colour socks to wear.....or perhaps what he ought have for breakfast?

Basically what I'm saying is that YOU will make the decision in the end.

I'm astonished by how many USA members need help in making basic decisions.

It rather reminds me of a pipe smoking forum of which I'm a member of where one guy asked "i have three new tobaccos to try, which shall i try first".....***** christ....get a grip man.

Regards,

Jay.


----------



## copperjohn

It is a watch forum, bro. It’s what people here do (even in 2012). Nothing wrong with asking the question to get others thoughts. Let’s be honest, most questions could be answered by google or yahoo. But this is a group of enthusiasts who ask questions and bounce ideas off each other. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## copperjohn

Deleted. Computer double posted.


----------



## Proliant

I have a 40mm Khaki Field Officer Mechanical and a 38mm Khaki Field Auto .... I like them both, but I have been looking for a King. For me it comes down to the crown guards and the fact that I like the day/date setup. Plus I think they look sporty while still being elegant.


----------



## jimkar

hans caravan said:


> Get the Khaki Field. I cannot stand the fact that some of the numerals are chopped off on the King. The day of the week placement could have been in a better spot.
> 
> Other than that, they basically have the same movement, so there is no advantage to either in that regard.


I couldn't agree more.

Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

I have both. I would start with the King, purchase it in bracelet and get your leather and NATOs after. Overall, for looks and practicality, I'd say its the most versatile watch of the two. 

Bracelet and leather for some classiness, NATO to field it down.

After a little time, grab a 38mm field and you will be set. Both are definately worth having. 

But...I'd start with the king.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toooooooonyyy

BrentYYC said:


> I have one of each, with the King being on a brown strap with deployment clasp and the Field on a black Nato. The King with brown strap is a beautiful combo, and like 3th3r says, the way they dealt with the day complication is very nice, imo.
> 
> I prefer the King over the Field because it looks a little dressier with the day/date windows. It's also slightly larger (40mm vs 38mm), and I find that with my watch sizes trending up over the past few years I never wear the Field anymore because it seems small to me now.
> 
> View attachment 622264


Where did you get your deployment clasp from? That's exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## Artblue2004

brash47 said:


> I have both. I would start with the King, purchase it in bracelet and get your leather and NATOs after. Overall, for looks and practicality, I'd say its the most versatile watch of the two.
> 
> Bracelet and leather for some classiness, NATO to field it down.
> 
> After a little time, grab a 38mm field and you will be set. Both are definately worth having.
> 
> But...I'd start with the king.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Interesting game plan. I like them both; currently have the king. Not sure I could see myself owning both though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004

Has anyone replaced the crystal on their 38 auto? I saw that CrystalTimes is now selling a double domed sapphire with blue AR made specifically for this watch. Just curious if it makes the piece more watch and less wrist mirror. 

https://crystaltimes.net/shop/all/hamilton-kf-38mm/ct098/






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Subvet642

Artblue2004 said:


> Interesting game plan. I like them both; currently have the king. Not sure I could see myself owning both though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the Khaki 42mm version and love it so much that I'm getting the King next.


----------



## Toooooooonyyy

Subvet642 said:


> I have the Khaki 42mm version and love it so much that I'm getting the King next.


That's funny. I have the King and love it so much that I'm getting the khaki 38mm next! 
I had the Jazzmaster Viewmatic in line, but the Field will be bumping it for now.


----------



## Artblue2004

Toooooooonyyy said:


> That's funny. I have the King and love it so much that I'm getting the khaki 38mm next!
> I had the Jazzmaster Viewmatic in line, but the Field will be bumping it for now.


Anyone in this thread owned the Khaki Field and a Sinn 556? I love my Khaki King, but was considering trading it for a 38mm Field Auto. Have also been lusting after a 556i for a while now. Hard to justify 3x the price of the Khaki, but I do find the (extremely simple) dial to be completely mesmerizing.

Just curious if anyone has had the opportunity to compare them in person. I think I may keep the King, acquire the 556i and then see what happens from there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkiMon

Sounds like the King would be a good starting place.


----------



## Stromboli

Yes I do know that I'm answering to a post that was created in 2012, now that I got that out of the way. 
I know everyone is different, but in my eyes, if you are into field watches you will ultimately end up with both. The Khaki King wears a tad bigger but this is what you want, diversity. Speaking for myself my collection consists of dive watches and field watches. I wear my dive watches for several days then I switch over to my field watches due to me becoming restless of what I'm wearing. I do think that most os us are like that and this is why I recommend that both be within your collection.


----------



## slideit

Just because this thread is around and we like to share watch stories.

A few years ago I ordered the KK and it was going to be my first auto! Very exciting. However I get an email back from the dealer that they are out of the King and could send me the Field Khaki instead, for the same price (it was around $50 more for the Field at the time).

So for the same money, I got 42mm and 10bar. I felt like I'd won the lottery! 

Still like the King. Maybe one day.


----------



## Subvet642

Toooooooonyyy said:


> That's funny. I have the King and love it so much that I'm getting the khaki 38mm next!
> I had the Jazzmaster Viewmatic in line, but the Field will be bumping it for now.


That _is_ an awfully pretty dress watch!


----------



## Alaska907

brash47 said:


> I have both. I would start with the King, purchase it in bracelet and get your leather and NATOs after. Overall, for looks and practicality, I'd say its the most versatile watch of the two.
> 
> Bracelet and leather for some classiness, NATO to field it down.
> 
> After a little time, grab a 38mm field and you will be set. Both are definately worth having.
> 
> But...I'd start with the king.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Does the khaki king bracelet fit the 38mm field?


----------



## Schmoopy

both gorgeous watches.
King looks more versatile, but the field is a classic.


----------



## ZisguyZaphod

Alaska907 said:


> Does the khaki king bracelet fit the 38mm field?


Yes. They're both 20mm.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## yankeexpress

Have both, like the hand-winder Field better as it is smoother, thinner and has a bead-blasted finish.


----------



## Half Dozen

Late to the party here, but thought I'd share as I have been looking for one myself.

I initially favored the overall aesthetic of the Field, but landed on the King for the following reasons:
-40MM was the target size
-Bracelet was mandatory, and I don't care for the split center links on the Field version
-While the 38MM Field dial layout is just about perfect in my opinion, the King's day/date complication has its own charm
-As others have stated, the King would be more versatile and easier to dress up/down 

Still in the honeymoon phase but really pleased with my selection so far...


----------



## Alaska907

Oh ok. I wasn’t sure because I bought a bracelet for an skx013 because I read it was compatible with the Hamilton 38mm field but when I went to put it on the lug holes didn’t match up with the end link holes.


----------



## Half Dozen

Alaska907 said:


> Oh ok. I wasn't sure because I bought a bracelet for an skx013 because I read it was compatible with the Hamilton 38mm field but when I went to put it on the lug holes didn't match up with the end link holes.


I have not heard of the SKX013 endlinks matching up with the Field 38, but there are a number of people using bracelets made for the SARB017 Alpinist. Strapcode also mentions it on their site:
_This is a watch bracelet custom made for Seiko Alpinist however, 90% similarities between the Alpinist SARP017 and the Hamilton Khaki H70455733 watches case were just found. The curvature and the spring bar holes of the endlink have unexpected alikeness. We are pleased to announce this watch band is also compatible for Hamilton Khaki H70455733 watches._


----------



## cashmonee

I would go Khaki Field Auto. It is a bit more versatile than the Field Mechanical, but does not have the day complication which I cannot decide if I am a fan of.


----------

